# Could I have Hashitoxicosis??



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here are my lab reports: 
Can someone help me with my results,

Here are my results from Jan 2013
- TSH: 5.140 (0.450-4.500)
- T4: 6.6 (4.5-12)
- T3 uptake: 36 (24-39)
- free thyroxine index: 2.4 (1.2-4.9)

- doctor advised retest in April

Date: April 2013
- TSH: 3.060 (0.450-4.500)
- Thyroxine (t4): 4.5 (4.5-12)
- T3 uptake: 38 (24-39)
- Free thyroxine index: 1.7 (1.2-4.9)
- TPO: 183 (0-34)

These results were somewhat confusing because of the following:
- TSH level has come down (I wasn't on any treatment)
- high TPO levels
- thyroxine level has come down
- postive hypothyroid symptoms

So according to these results once can assume I have Hashimoto's but I do not understand the following:
- why did my TSH go down , isn't Hashimotos a progressive condition which should cause an elevation of TSH levels 
- also why would my t3 uptake go higher, now its at higher level of 38 (24-39)--- usually rise in t3 uptake means that you are hyperthyroid, I know there are other conditions that can cause rise in T3 uptake like protein malnutrition or renal disturbances but those conditions can be ruled out in my case as my bloodwork confirms I do not have those problems.

So then I started thinking maybe this could be a case of Hashitoxicosis. that could explain the high t3 uptake and the drop in my TSH, but then why would I have low t4 level? Yeah, I am really confused  Any insights are greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Marko Marko (Mar 2, 2015)

Also, if you had a TT, did these go away for both hyper and hypo? Or at least get better?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You've only had on antibody tested (TPO). There are lots of others (TSI, Tg, TRAb, TBII), all of which have blocking or binding properties that will make your lab results funky. Its one of those things where you might not ever be able to make sense of it all.

I only had a TPO and TSI tested prior to surgery (both were high) and virtually all my problems have gone away.


----------

